# Thyorid Problems



## patience (Jan 26, 2010)

its been a while since Ive been on the forum due to feeling very ill. Thanks to King I started to question the thyroid route and have managed to get a result back today. An earlier TSH test (a few months ago) result was 0.72. The recent one is down to 0.53, Im assuming this is now going towards hyper? I also managed to get a 'free thyroxine' test (is this the T4?) and that result is 12.3.

I now have a new female doctor who has agreed to send me to a thyroid specialist (even before I got these results today) to see if he can help further. I know theres a few thyroid discussions on the forum now but my head is spinning at the mo so please excuse me for popping another 'thyroid question' on here. Hope everyone is well (or as well as can be expected considering) )


----------



## Steve-uk (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll chip in my contribution before Andros wakes

Yes free Thyroxine = Free T4. Here are some ranges:
http://www.thyroiduk.org.uk/tuk/pages/diagnosis/blood_tests.html

Good explaination of Thyroid function T4 etc. here:
http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Thyroid-and-Parathyroid-Glands.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

patience said:


> its been a while since Ive been on the forum due to feeling very ill. Thanks to King I started to question the thyroid route and have managed to get a result back today. An earlier TSH test (a few months ago) result was 0.72. The recent one is down to 0.53, Im assuming this is now going towards hyper? I also managed to get a 'free thyroxine' test (is this the T4?) and that result is 12.3.
> 
> I now have a new female doctor who has agreed to send me to a thyroid specialist (even before I got these results today) to see if he can help further. I know theres a few thyroid discussions on the forum now but my head is spinning at the mo so please excuse me for popping another 'thyroid question' on here. Hope everyone is well (or as well as can be expected considering) )


Hi, I am sorry that you have been so unwell.

T4 is not FREE. Total 4 is bound, unbound and sometimes rT4 hormone.

It would be very very good if you got FREE T3 Test and FREE T4 Test. This is the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake. Your TSH is low in the range but that does not necessarily mean hyper. The Frees are what would tell you that. If they come in at the tip-top of the range or over and TSH is low, then yes, that would indicate hyper.

What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much?

Next time when you post lab results, it would be terrific if you could include the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

Steve has so thoughtfully provided wonderful information for you (and me too!)

Also, have you ever had any antibodies' tests? And, what is your original diagnosis?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you on meds? It appears to me you are not on your way towards hyper but are there already, given the fact that you feel crummy.

I know some people feel better with a supressed TSH but after years of looking at labs, some from perfectly healthy individuals, most HEALTHY, thyroid-problem-free people have TSH levels anywhere between .84 and 2.2 with an "ideal" average of around 1.2 seems to be about the average of most "normal" healthy people.

So it is my opinion at least that you are hyper. Your Total T4 is also high. I would request new labs and get all the tests at one time so you can compare the results.

TSH
Free T3
Free T4
Total T3
Total T4

I would even ask for a TSI and thyroid antibodies tests: TPO Ab and TG Ab


----------

